# NAD! Going rack!



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Put together this little power/pre amp combo over the weekend and I couldn't be more elated!
The Marshall 9005 is a beast of a power amp. It’s two 2204 50w power sections in one rack that can be run one at a time, in stereo or in dual mono (one input to both outputs). The decibel output of two 50w power sections CRUSHES any single 100w. Weighs a tonne, but worth every pound to my ears!
The preamp is a Langner DCP-1 Elite and it's one of the rarest high-gain preamps around. So much so that I personally don't know even one other person (other than the guy I grabbed it from) who's heard of it. Makes it hard to gush over... This one even sports the coveted Hyper Mod, and a couple other things that make it one of a kind. Todd Langner is most known for modding Marshall's for Metal players, most notably Bay Area Thrash types, and he also helped engineer some ADA products, including the MP-1. He put out his own line of stuff for only 4 years before switching careers to the film and television industry in around 1994 I believe. He died in 2016.

Super pumped on this set up and it's straight plug-in and play high gain tone; the idea of throwing a boost in front of this preamp is just plain silly! 
If anyone here has any insight or even cool stories on Langner let me know! This man, rest his soul, deserves to be remembered in the gear community!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool jam
Space. When’s the next session!!! ????


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

sambonee said:


> Cool jam
> Space. When’s the next session!!! ????


I went to the space at 7am this morning to get some riffs in, but my actual band jams on Wednesday I believe.. It's a great space and we even do shows there every now and again.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Love it. Looks like an awesome setup. Well done!


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Crappy phone camera, but it gives an idea! 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BrLJnAiHERO/


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I saw a picture of the panel with three knobs and thought "not much tone control". Then I realized you didn't put up a pic of the front panel. I can kinda make it out in the rack and stack pic, though. Looks like at least two channels, so lots of flexibility and control. I've never heard of the builder myself, but that's not a genre I pursue. Looks like a cool rig and you must be young and strong to want to move that stuff around. I'm way past that period in my life.

And with 10 gain stages, yea, a boost is probably not necessary. LOL


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> I saw a picture of the panel with three knobs and thought "not much tone control". Then I realized you didn't put up a pic of the front panel.


Here you go!


----------

